# VTC operation?



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

I want to know exactly how the VTC on the GA16DE works. I figure just like toyotas VVT or VVTi system it uses oil pressure to rotate the cam gear hence changing cam angle and valve timing. 

My questions are:
Is the VTC on the intake or exhaust cam (I assume it's only on one)?
When does it trigger on and trigger off (I heard 4000RPM on and 6000 RPM off)?
Why does it trigger off, why doesn't it run to redline?
How can you make it run to redline?
Would it benefit running to redline with more fuel and air, or better cams?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

www.sentra.net

its sort of like the toyota VVT system.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I was told that the VTC is a variable timing control unit that sort of acts in "steps" if you will. Basically there are rpm "steps" where timing is advanced or retarded depending on throttle position and stuff....to maintain optimum power or efficiency.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> I was told that the VTC is a variable timing control unit that sort of acts in "steps" if you will. Basically there are rpm "steps" where timing is advanced or retarded depending on throttle position and stuff....to maintain optimum power or efficiency.


do you know when it engages and disengages?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's always on.


----------

